# How'd they make this?



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

Someone pinned this cool tombstone on Pinterest and it only led to a photo on photobucket. No blog, no contact info, no creator.

I am trying to figure out what materials/techniques you guys think they might have used for this. Possibly a polystyrene wighead and blue/pink foam, and simple fabric for the shroud. Do you think that's monster mud covering it? Wouldn't that make it front heavy and make the tombstone tip over? I don't know what other materials would make the fabric rigid.

How would you guys tackle something like this? Or, do you even know the person who made it? Thoughts?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

looks like foam board, cloth, mannequin head and monster mud...
very cool!


----------



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

I would use foam board, foam mannequin head and monster mud. If you mix laxtex primer with just enough joint compound to stiffen the fabric it wouldn't be too heavy. If needed a sheet of plywood glued to the back would give added strength.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

*This exactly*



kevin242 said:


> looks like foam board, cloth, mannequin head and monster mud...
> very cool!


This is exactly what I would have guessed.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

face looks just like the foam head I got at hobbylobby...THANKS!!! NOW I WANT ONE!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Agreed, D: All of the Above


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah that looks cool.. I had a face type plastic that I got when I bought something must have been a mask of sorts , that would work also. Good idea I should look and see if I still have it. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yay i found it ..now i think there was a foam face appliance in it..i knew i saved it for something !!
















it's not a female face but that's ok too


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Looks like I have yet another tombstone to try to make now.


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

Haha yeah I think it's pretty cool! I'm SOOOO SORRY to give everyone ANOTHER tombstone to build.  I hope the monster mud doesn't make it front heavy. Let me know how it goes! This looks like a project for 2013 for me; I'm booked up for this season!


----------



## Dariusobells (Oct 23, 2007)

I did a similar effect on a monument a few years back I used a wig head and cut the face off with a coping saw then fabric and Monster mud.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

That would be great with a actors head in there then they stand up


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The face looks like that of a women's manikin from a commercial store. They have fully formed/sculpted faces. A mold could be cast from one to give the perfectly smooth feminine face, with plaster or paste soaked cloth draped over the half head casting to give the cloth folds.. The whole thing could be cast foam, with or without a latex exterior.
You could do a basic foam "stone" then add the face and cloth folds, and paint the whole thing with an exterior latex and finish it off with a stone/stippled texture and some veining or marbling.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

You could use Allen H's technique and use truck bed liner. It would be much lighter.


----------

